

Buy onions at Rs 9 per kg online from Groupon - kshatrea
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/internet/Buy-onions-at-Rs-9-per-kg-online/articleshow/22335528.cms

======
kshatrea
Some context: Onions prices right now are in a state of inflationary flux in
India and this seems to be a new way to tackle the problem.

EDIT: Noted that the seller was Groupon.

